# Internet Provider...Which one?



## KingGraham (Feb 6, 2010)

Με ενδιαφέρει μια καλή adsl σύνδεση μόνο. Ποιες εταιρίες προτείνετε να κοιτάξω και ποιες να αποφύγω;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2010)

Έχω διαδοχικά συνδεθεί με Otenet, Forthnet, HOL, και έχω πάντα μόνο DSL. Είχα βάλει για ένα διάστημα και μια δεύτερη τηλεφωνική γραμμή ώστε να έχω και τηλέφωνο στη Forthnet, αλλά η ποιότητα των τηλεφωνημάτων δεν ήταν καλή. Τώρα έχω μόνο DSL και κάνω τα υπεραστικά μου μέσω VoiP.

Όλες ίδιες είναι. Κατά καιρούς έχω περάσει ώρες στο τηλέφωνο περιμένοντας να απαντήσει η τεχνική υποστήριξη των δύο τελευταίων. Ο ΟΤΕ ως γνωστόν έχει περισσότερο προσωπικό και απαντάει πιο εύκολα στα τηλέφωνα. Τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια έχω τη HOL με ικανοποιητική συμπεριφορά, δηλαδή όχι διακοπές ή πιο σωστά, σπανιότατες διακοπές. Αρκετά συχνά πάντως, ενώ η σύνδεση φαίνεται ενεργή, η ταχύτητα πέφτει στο μηδέν, οπότε αναγκάζομαι να κάνω restart στο router και αλλάζοντας πόρτα ζωντανεύει πάλι. Όσο για την ταχύτητα, φυσικά καμία δεν σου δίνει αυτήν που υπόσχεται στο "έως..."


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι μέχρι προσφάτως είχα Νetone (τηλ+dsl) και ήμουν πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ πάλι μέχρι προσφάτως είχα Νetone (τηλ+dsl) και ήμουν πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος.


Τι έχεις τώρα; Γιατί άλλαξες;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως ήθελα μόνο ίντερνετ, αλλά δεν είχα καθόλου τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Πήρα το adsl economy τής Forthnet και είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Μου είπαν ότι θα με συνδέσουν σε 30 μέρες (με δικό τους νούμερο, καθότι δεν προϋπήρχε τηλεφωνική γραμμή), και την 29η όντως είχα τηλέφωνο (τέλος ενεργοποίησης: ένα πενηντάρικο). Η προσφορά ήταν 14,75€ το πρώτο εξάμηνο και 24,90€ κατόπιν, κι απ' ό,τι ξέρω ισχύει ακόμη. Το ρουτεράκι κλειδώνει στα 1.020 / 19.663 kbps (up/down), και το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί μια χαρά (κι ας το δουλεύω λίγο, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση περισσότερο απ' όσο υπολόγιζα αρχικά).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Τι έχεις τώρα; Γιατί άλλαξες;



Άλλαξα σπίτι και δυστυχώς εκεί που πήγα έχει OTE και connx, το οποίο με την πρώτη ευκαιρία (με τη λήξη του υπάρχοντος συμβολαίου) θα καταργήσω γιατί δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2010)

Από altecnet σε forthnet, πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου, ομαλότατη η μετάβαση (μέσα σε 15 ημέρες από την αίτηση και έμεινα χωρίς σύνδεση μόνο 6 ώρες). Και από τότε διακόπηκε μόνο σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις που είχε πρόβλημα όλη η Ελλάδα. Τηλεφωνία άψογη και η ταχύτητα download αγγίζει τα 21 Μbps! Βέβαια, το σπίτι μου απέχει 50 μέτρα από το τοπικό τηλεπικοινωνιακό κέντρο. 
Όσο για την εξυπηρέτηση, απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει από πολλούς, μάλλον όλοι ίδιοι είναι, με μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση της Otenet που, όπως λέει η Αλεξάνδρα, διαθέτει περισσότερο προσωπικό. 
Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπάω στον ΟΤΕ· πέρα απ' όλα τα υπόλοιπα, ενώ τους χρυσοπλήρωνα 25 χρόνια, με "τιμώρησαν" όταν πήγα να αγοράσω συσκευή κινητού από oteshop - στερώντας μου το δικαίωμα να πληρώσω με πιστωτική κάρτα που είχαν όλοι οι πελάτες - μόλις είδαν ότι είχα εναλλακτικό πάροχο, παρότι πλήρωνα ακόμα πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ, πριν φτάσει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο άλλου παρόχου εδώ. Good riddance, κρατικοδίαιτοι, που μας είχατε καθηλωμένους στη "χελώνα" του dialup επί χρόνια για το κέρδος σας και φέρεστε λες και το μαγαζάκι σάς ανήκει, σαν να το κληρονομήσατε απ' τον πατέρα σας!


----------



## StellaP (Feb 6, 2010)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ είναι η πιο εύκολη λύση γιατί έχουν τεχνική υποστήριξη 24 ώρες και τις 7 ημέρες της εβδομάδας. Είναι πολύ ευγενικοί, δεν περιμένεις ώρες γιατί απαντούν αμέσως, εμένα με βοήθησαν ακόμη και την δεύτερη ημέρα των Χριστουγέννων, με καθοδήγησαν λεπτομερώς και βήμα-βήμα για να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα που είχα, δεν δυσανασχετούν σε όποια αφελή ερώτηση και αν ακούσουν και γενικώς για τους άσχετους -σαν εμένα- περί την ορολογία και τους τεχνικούς όρους πιστεύω ότι είναι ο καλύτερος πάροχος.


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 7, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Εγώ νομίζω ότι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ είναι η πιο εύκολη λύση γιατί έχουν τεχνική υποστήριξη 24 ώρες και τις 7 ημέρες της εβδομάδας. Είναι πολύ ευγενικοί, δεν περιμένεις ώρες γιατί απαντούν αμέσως, εμένα με βοήθησαν ακόμη και την δεύτερη ημέρα των Χριστουγέννων, με καθοδήγησαν λεπτομερώς και βήμα-βήμα για να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα που είχα, δεν δυσανασχετούν σε όποια αφελή ερώτηση και αν ακούσουν και γενικώς για τους άσχετους -σαν εμένα- περί την ορολογία και τους τεχνικούς όρους πιστεύω ότι είναι ο καλύτερος πάροχος.



Ούτε εγώ θα τον άλλαζα ποτέ τον ΠΟΤΕ, για τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους.


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 7, 2010)

Κι εγώ connx (και τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ) έχω και δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο παράπονο. Με ενσύρματο ρούτερ όμως. Γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι το ασύρματο κάνει τσαλιμάκια.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2010)

Αν δεν γνώριζα τα όποια τεχνικά γνωρίζω, δεν θα με έσωζε ποτέ καμία τεχνική υποστήριξη. Το τι παπαρούνες έχω ακούσει και από την πάλαι ποτέ Οτενέτ, δεν περιγράφεται. Πάντως από την Τελλάς έχω τις χειρότερες εμπειρίες.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 8, 2010)

Forthnet χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα (μηδαμινά και αμελητέα δηλαδή μέχρι στιγμής). Καλή και ευγενική εξυπηρέτηση και με e-mail σου απαντάνε εντός της ώρας. Το τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο έχει πάντα προβλήματα... αναμονής, όπως και σε κάθε πάροχο, αλλά δεν σε ξαποστέλλουν και σου λύνουν το πρόβλημα που έχεις. 
Οι ταχύτητες, εκτός αν λέγεσαι δαεμάνος και έχεις την εταιρεία για την πάρτη σου , δεν είναι ποτέ πάνω από 8-10-12 το πολύ. Και τον Αύγουστο ίσως και παραπάνω... :)

Ποτέ ξανά ΟΤΕ ή οποιοδήποτε δημόσιο τσιφλίκι! (Θα το βγάλω και σε πανό...)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Ποτέ ξανά ΟΤΕ ή οποιοδήποτε δημόσιο τσιφλίκι! (Θα το βγάλω και σε πανό...)


Προσυπογράφω με χέρια και με πόδια και αδημονώ για τη μέρα που θα μπορώ να πω το ίδιο και για τη ΔΕΗ. 
Έχω περάσει από Forthnet από την οποία έχω τις χειρότερες εντυπώσεις από άποψη τεχνικής υποστήριξης, από ΟΤΕ, από τον οποίο οι εντυπώσεις μου είναι ακόμα χειρότερες, και από NetOne στην οποία και θα μείνω, γιατί έχω ελάχιστα προβλήματα (η σύνδεσή μου πλέον παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα μια φορά στο τρίμηνο, το οποίο λύνεται αμέσως), και γιατί η τεχνική τους υποστήριξη είναι σαφέστατα και μακράν η καλύτερη όλων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2010)

Πάντως μου αρέσει ότι πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ακόμη δημόσια εταιρεία... Είναι, αλλά του γερμανικού Δημόσιου .

Άλλη ιστορία βέβαια ότι και οι ξένες εταιρείες δουλεύουν παρ' ημίν αλά γκρεκ (για να θυμηθούμε κι εκείνη τη γαλλική τράπεζα που θα έφερνε τον ανταγωνισμό).

Και όποιος θέλει να καταλάβει πώς συμπεριφέρονται *και* οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες σε πρωτόγονες μονοπωλιακές αγορές, ας γίνει π.χ. συνδρομητής στη δορυφορική τηλεόραση.


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και όποιος θέλει να καταλάβει πώς συμπεριφέρονται *και* οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες σε πρωτόγονες μονοπωλιακές αγορές, ας γίνει π.χ. συνδρομητής στη δορυφορική τηλεόραση.



Όχι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ αλλά και η ΔΕΗ. Και μια που λες για ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις σε μονοπωλιακές αγορές, να σου πω ότι σε μη- μονοπωλιακή αγορά (εδώ που είμαι), οι εταιρίες υγραερίου- ηλεκτρισμού συνέχισαν να αυξάνουν τις τιμές ακόμα κι όταν η διεθνής τιμή των καυσίμων είχε πέσει κατακόρυφα. Συνεννοημένες ήταν; Επισήμως όχι, γιατί είναι παράνομα τα τραστ, αλλά η πράξη έδειχνε ότι είχε γίνει κάποια συνεννόηση. Και μην ξεχνάμε στην Ελλάδα τη ΦΑΓΕ και τη Δελτα- Βιβαρτια- πως λέγεται τώρα. 
Γενικά καταλαβαίνω όσους είναι κατά των δημόσιων επιχειρήσεων αλλά...

Πάντως το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω από τα πιο πάνω είναι ότι η Τελλάς και η Φορθνετ έχουν πολλούς παραπονεμένους.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως μου αρέσει ότι πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ακόμη δημόσια εταιρεία... Είναι, αλλά του γερμανικού Δημόσιου .



Κι εκεί που περιμέναμε να βελτιωθεί μόλις θα τον αναλάμβαναν οι Γερμανοί... απογοήτευση.


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Κι εκεί που περιμέναμε να βελτιωθεί μόλις θα τον αναλάμβαναν οι Γερμανοί... απογοήτευση.



Αυτό μου θυμίζει έναν Τσέχο συγκάτοικο που είχα κάποτε. Ο οποίος μου έλεγε ότι τα παλιά χρόνια στην κομμουνιστική Τσεχοσλοβακία, αν αργούσε το λεωφορείο όλο και κάποιος στη στάση θα γκρίνιαζε ή θα ξεσπούσε στον οδηγό «δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή, αν ήμασταν στη Δύση δεν θα αργούσε το λεωφορείο γιατί εσύ κύριε οδηγέ θα ήσουνα υποχρεωμένος να δουλεύεις, όχι τώρα που τεμπελιάζεις γιατί είσαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος και μας έχεις γραμμένους» κλπκλπκλπ. 
Όταν επομένως πρωτοήρθε στη Δύση ο Τσέχος και τη δεύτερη- τρίτη μέρα περίμενε είκοσι λεπτά στη στάση και λεωφορείο δεν ερχόταν, γκρεμίστηκε όλο αυτό το κατασκεύασμα της εξωτικής και μακρινής τελειότητας.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

Εμένα πάλι μου θυμίζει μαύρες τρύπες. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2010)

SBE said:


> Πάντως το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω από τα πιο πάνω είναι ότι η Φορθνετ έχει πολλούς παραπονεμένους.


Δηλαδή αυτό που καταλαβαίνεις είναι ότι 2>2. ΟΚ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή αυτό που καταλαβαίνεις είναι ότι 2>2. ΟΚ.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες, αλλά δύο παραπονεμένοι στο παρόν δείγμα είναι πολλοί.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2010)

Ενώ δύο ευχαριστημένοι λίγοι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2010)

Πάντως, για να ρίξω και το disclaimer μου, η δική μου εμπειρία προέρχεται από σύνδεση την οποία έχω πάψει να έχω εδώ και τρία χρόνια. Τώρα μπορεί να έχουν βελτιωθεί τα πράγματα.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

Ούτε κι εγώ είχα καλή εμπειρία με την Forthnet.


----------



## crystal (Feb 8, 2010)

Ψηφίζω κι εγώ ΟΤΕ, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο παίζει ρόλο τελικά η περιοχή και η απόσταση από τους αναμεταδότες (ή πομπούς ή δεν ξέρω πώς τα λένε :blush:).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2010)

crystal said:


> [...]τους αναμεταδότες (ή πομπούς ή δεν ξέρω πώς τα λένε :blush:).


Αυτά τα μαραφέτια που πότε δουλεύουν, πότε δε δουλεύουν, και που οι τεχνικοί σου τα λένε αγγλικά για να σε κάνουν να νιώθεις τελείως άσχετος


----------



## danae (Feb 8, 2010)

Το 2006 με 2007 είχα connex και ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένη και από την ποιότητα και από την τεχνική υποστήριξη. Από το 2007 μέχρι σήμερα, και σε δύο διαφορετικά σπίτια, έχω forthnet και δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη ούτε από την ποιότητα και την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης ούτε από την τεχνική υποστήριξη (μεγάλη αναμονή, ανειδίκευτο προσωπικό).


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 8, 2010)

Όχι, Δρ7χ, γνωρίζω ότι ο ΟΤΕ, η ΔΕΗ, η ΕΘνική τράπεζα και όποια άλλη εταιρεία έχει περάσει στα χέρια των Άγγλων, Γάλλων, Πορτογάλων και λοιπών παπα-γάλων... 

Αλλά:
1) Μας έπινε το αίμα κάνοντας ό,τι ήθελε από τη μέρα που μπήκε το πρώτο τηλέφωνο στην Ελλάδα ως τη μέρα που μπήκε ο πρώτος ιδιωτικός πάροχος στα πράγματα. 
2) Αν κοιτάξει ένα λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ και έναν λογαριασμό της Forthnet θα πειστεί κανείς νομίζω για το δούλεμα όταν θα δει 127 πάγια πάνω στα πάγια και μετά τη χρέωση του Ίντερνετ, η οποία είναι αναδρομική, συγκεντρωτική, έναντι, απέναντι, οπισθοδρομική ή όπως αλλιώς τη λένε... 
3) Είχα κι εγώ ADSL και ISDN OTE και μιλάω εκ πείρας... 
4) Όταν πρωτολειτούργησαν οι ιδιωτικοί πάροχοι, στον ΟΤΕ καθυστερούσαν τις αιτήσεις για να μην τους φύγουν πελάτες και χάσουν τα χρυσά κουτάλια, χώρια τα άλλα σαμποτάζ που έχουν αναφερθεί κατά καιρούς... 
5) Να συνεχίσω; Μπα! Βαριέμαι! 
6) Εν κατακλείδι, προτιμώ να αντιμετωπίζω λαθάκια ενός ιδιωτικού παρόχου παρά το τέρας του ελληνικού, γερμανικού ή όποιου άλλου δημοσίου που με δουλεύει κατάμουτρα και μου επιβάλλει να είμαι και ευχαριστημένος γι' αυτό...


----------



## KingGraham (Feb 9, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας παιδιά. Από την δική μου εμπειρία πάντως, η Tellas έχει χάλια εξυπηρέτηση: έκανα αίτηση για adsl σύνδεση και θα μου εγκαθιστούσαν και τηλεφωνική γραμμή και μέχρι να γίνει αυτό σου δίνουν δωρεάν ασύρματη σύνδεση...για κακή μου τύχη όμως έπεσα σε εκπαιδευόμενη, απρόσεχτη υπάλληλο, η οποία έκανε λάθος στο όνομα μου και μέχρι να διορθωθεί αυτό το λάθος πέρασαν 2 εβδομάδες! «Έφταιγε ο τομέας της μηχανογράφησης» μου είπε η κοπέλα...μα είναι τόσο περίπλοκο τέλοσπαντων να διορθωθεί άμεσα; Τι κάνουν; Εφευρίσκουν την τυπογραφία από την αρχή; Αφού λοιπόν με ειδοποιήσαν μετά από 2 εβδομάδες ότι μπορώ να περάσω και να πάρω το στικάκι για ασύρματο ίντερνετ (υπόσχονται ίντερνετ από την πρώτη μέρα που κάνεις το συμβόλαιο τρομάρα τους...) άφαντο το στικάκι! «Ακόμη να δώσουν έγκριση από τα κεντρικά», με πληροφόρησε ένας άλλος υπάλληλος, «τι να σου κάνω, δεν είμαι και θεός!», πρόσθεσε αποποιούμενος οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη αλλά παίρνοντας το τηλέφωνο μου για να με ειδοποιήσει όταν θα ήταν έτοιμο... από τότε πέρασε μια εβδομάδα...σήμερα πήγα και ακύρωσα την αίτηση μου...δεν άκουσα ούτε ένα συγνώμη από τον υπάλληλο. Τουλάχιστον δεν μου τα ζάλισε για να με μεταπείσει...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2013)

Έχουν περάσει σχεδόν τέσσερα χρόνια από αυτή τη συζήτηση. Ποιες εμπειρίες έχετε να προσθέσετε; Εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η άποψη ότι είναι καλύτερα να είσαι στον ΟΤΕ, έστω κι αν τον πληρώνεις αρκετά ακριβότερα από τις άλλες εταιρείες; Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ΟΤΕ double play. Οι ταχύτητες που έχω είναι ούτως ή άλλως κακές, επειδή απέχω 3,5 km από τον κόμβο (DSLAM). Σε λίγο καιρό μετακομίζω και αναρωτιέμαι αν πρέπει να κάνω απλώς αίτηση μεταφοράς ή να τολμήσω την αλλαγή παρόχου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2013)

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά! Προσωπικά συνεχίζω να έχω Forthnet, συνεχίζω να είμαι ευχαριστημένος (σε σύνδεση της οποίας γίνεται χρήση 24/7) και πληρώνω 15€ μηνιαίως (ίντερνετ και σταθερό). Παρότι κατ' όνομα 24άρι, το bandwidth που πιάνει δεν είναι τίποτα τρελό (1.021 up / 8.984 down βλέπω λ.χ. τώρα), αλλά λόγω απόστασης και αισχρής κτηριακής καλωδίωσης είμαι μια χαρά τηρουμένων των αναλογιών.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 25, 2013)

Κι εγώ τόσα χρόνια μετά έχω ακόμα Forthnet και συνεχίζω να είμαι ευχαριστημένος και χωρίς ούτε στιγμή δίχως διαδίκτυο. 

Σκέφτομαι όμως λόγω αγγλικού πρωταθλήματος, του οποίου είμαι μεγάλος λάτρης, να βάλω OTE TV, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω και αν συμφέρει να κρατήσω άλλον πάροχο για Διαδίκτυο και άλλον για τηλεόραση. 

Έχει κανείς κάποια γνώμη πάνω σ' αυτό;


----------



## stathis (Feb 26, 2015)

Πρόκειται να αλλάξω πάροχο ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνίας. Είμαι ανάμεσα σε Forthnet και Cyta: η πρώτη δίνει απεριόριστα σταθερά, 720' κινητά και 24άρι ίντερνετ με 24,90/μήνα (ελάχιστη διάρκεια 18 μήνες), ενώ η δεύτερη απεριόριστα σταθερά, 160' κινητά, 24άρι ίντερνετ συν δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση με 22/μήνα (ελάχιστη διάρκεια 24 μήνες). Η Cyta υπερέχει ελαφρά όσον αφορά το κόστος (τα παραπάνω λεπτά προς κινητά της Forthnet δεν μου χρειάζονται), αλλά με δεσμεύει για μεγαλύτερο διάστημα (και οι δύο πάροχοι έχουν τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής 72 ευρώ). Αυτό που με απασχολεί περισσότερο είναι η ποιότητα της τηλεφωνίας: η μεν Cyta έχει VoIP, άρα δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο εάν/όταν δεν έχεις ίντερνετ ή ρεύμα (ωστόσο διαβάζω πως το VoIP δεν υπολείπεται σε ποιότητα), η δε Forthnet μπορεί να μην έχει VoIP, αλλά διαβάζω από πολλούς χρήστες στο adslgr.com ότι η ποιότητα του ήχου είναι συχνά προβληματική.

Οποιαδήποτε προσωπική άποψη/γνώμη/συμβουλή θα εκτιμηθεί δεόντως. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 26, 2015)

Για τη Forthnet, μπορώ να σου πω ότι σπάνια παρουσιάζονται κάποια μικρά προβλήματα με τον ήχο της τηλεφωνίας. Πιο ενοχλητικό για εμένα είναι ένα πρόβλημα του router, που κάνει restart μόνο του κατά διαστήματα με αποτέλεσμα να μένεις χωρίς WiFi για 1-2 λεπτά - δεν έχω ιδέα αν αυτό εμφανίζεται σε όλα τα router της Forthnet και αν λύνεται με αλλαγή του hardware.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 26, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> ...δεν έχω ιδέα αν αυτό εμφανίζεται σε όλα τα router της Forthnet και αν λύνεται με αλλαγή του hardware.


Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω αλλάξει τρεις providers, Forthnet, HOL και τώρα Otenet. Ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησα το δωρεάν router που δίνουν, το αφήνω στο ράφι. Έχω αγοράσει εδώ και χρόνια ένα US Robotics, το οποίο είναι σκυλί. Δεν παρουσίασε ποτέ αυτό το πρόβλημα των διακοπών που κάνουν οι μπαγκατέλες που παρέχουν δωρεάν οι εταιρείες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2015)

Cyta ανεπιφύλακτα. Πρώτον, έχει την καλύτερη τεχνική υποστήριξη απ' όλους (και κατά καιρούς τούς έχω δοκιμάσει όλους). Κατ' εμέ έχει πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα σύνδεσης από την Forthnet, μακράν πιο σταθερή ταχύτητα και καλύτερα προγράμματα αφοσίωσης (μετά το πέρας του αρχικού προγράμματος, δηλαδή). Το τηλέφωνο μεν κόβεται αν κοπεί η σύνδεση, αλλά η ποιότητά του είναι μια χαρά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2015)

Απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος από Forthnet, σε υπολογιστές που λειτουργούν 24/7. Πολύ καλή και η τεχνική τους υποστήριξη, την οποία έχω χρειαστεί ελάχιστες φορές.



dharvatis said:


> Πιο ενοχλητικό για εμένα είναι ένα πρόβλημα του router, που κάνει restart μόνο του κατά διαστήματα με αποτέλεσμα να μένεις χωρίς WiFi για 1-2 λεπτά - δεν έχω ιδέα αν αυτό εμφανίζεται σε όλα τα router της Forthnet και αν λύνεται με αλλαγή του hardware.


Αναφέρεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα με το ρούτερ στην τεχνική υποστήριξη της Forthnet, κάνουν κάποιους ελέγχους στη γραμμή σου και, εφόσον επιβεβαιωθεί πως όντως φταίει το ρούτερ, τότε σου το αντικαθιστούν δωρεάν.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 27, 2015)

Προς το παρόν, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρό που να αξίζει τον κόπο. Αν τυχόν επιδεινωθεί (που δεν το πιστεύω), τότε θα το ξαναδώ. Ευχαριστώ Ζαζ!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2015)

Η Forthnet το μετρά για πρόβλημα αν έχεις πάνω από τρεις αποσυνδέσεις τη μέρα. Αν γίνει αυτό τρεις-τέσσερις μέρες στη σειρά, ζητάς αντικατάσταση του ρούτερ.


----------



## stathis (Feb 27, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια. Για τη Cyta λέγεται ότι το επιχειρηματικό της μέλλον είναι κάπως αβέβαιο, εν μέρει λόγω της γενικότερης κατάστασης του κλάδου (υποτίθεται ότι οι περισσότεροι πάροχοι πάνε άσχημα) και εν μέρει λόγω των δυσκολιών της μαμάς εταιρείας στην Κύπρο. Στα μείον της Cyta είναι και το ότι σε δεσμεύει για 2 χρόνια, που είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλο διάστημα. Από την άλλη, βγαίνει 70 ευρώ φτηνότερη στον πρώτο χρόνο, αν υπολογίσουμε και το τέλος ενεργοποίησης (δωρεάν στη Cyta, 35 ευρώ στη Forthnet)...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2015)

Μάλλον για την Forthnet ισχύει αυτό και αποτυπώνεται και στην τελευταία έκθεση οικονομικών στοιχείων του ομίλου:

_Ο Όμιλος και η Εταιρεία δε βρίσκονταν σε συμμόρφωση με ορισμένους από τους χρηματοοικονομικούς δείκτες και σχετικές υποχρεώσεις που προβλέπονται από τις δανειακές τους συμβάσεις, (β) ο Όμιλος δεν προχώρησε σε αποπληρωμή δόσεων ύψους € 100,5 εκατ. οι οποίες έχουν καταστεί ληξιπρόθεσμες μέχρι την ημερομηνία της εκθέσεως επισκόπησης, (γ) το σύνολο των μακροπρόθεσμων δανείων του Ομίλου και της Εταιρείας απεικονίστηκαν στις βραχυπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις και, (δ) το σύνολο των βραχυπρόθεσμων υποχρεώσεων του Ομίλου και της Εταιρείας υπερβαίνει το σύνολο των κυκλοφορούντων περιουσιακών τους στοιχείων και, ως εκ τούτου, δεν θα είναι σε θέση να αποπληρώσουν τις συμβατικές τους υποχρεώσεις. Όπως περαιτέρω αναφέρεται στη Σημείωση 3, (i) η ικανότητα της Εταιρείας και του Ομίλου να προχωρήσουν σε αναχρηματοδότηση του συνόλου των δανειακών τους υποχρεώσεων και (ii) η επάρκεια κεφαλαίου κίνησης του Ομίλου και της Εταιρείας, δεν μπορούν να διασφαλιστούν και εξαρτώνται από την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση της αναχρηματοδότησης των δανειακών τους υποχρεώσεων με τις δανείστριες τράπεζες. Κατά συνέπεια, οι ανωτέρω συνθήκες υποδηλώνουν την ύπαρξη σημαντικής αβεβαιότητας σχετικά με τη δυνατότητα συνέχισης της δραστηριότητας του Ομίλου και της Εταιρείας._

Φυσικά σε παρόμοια κατάσταση βρίσκονται όλες οι εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών, αλλά οι σημειώσεις των ορκωτών λογιστών στην τελευταία οικονομική έκθεση της Cyta είναι ελαφρώς πιο ευοίωνες για την εταιρεία από ό,τι της Forthnet.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 4, 2016)

Είμαι για 20 μήνες περίπου στον ΟΤΕ, έχω συμπληρώσει, δηλαδή, το 12μηνο αναγκαστικής παραμονής του συμβολαίου, και κάνω αίτηση αλλαγής παρόχου στη Cyta, η οποία, εκτός των άλλων, παρέχει δωρεάν τα τέλη φορητότητας. Με καλεί, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, εκπρόσωπος του ΟΤΕ για να με ρωτήσει τους λόγους επιθυμίας αποχώρησής μου και για να μου προτείνει ανταγωνιστικότερο πρόγραμμα. Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, η κυρία με την οποία συνομιλούσα μου λέει ότι αν φύγω από το πρόγραμμα θα πληρώσω τέλη πρόωρης διακοπής 110 ευρώ. Με πιάνει απροετοίμαστη καθώς σκέφτηκα μήπως υπήρχε ρήτρα σιωπηρής ανανέωσης στο συμβόλαιο και αρχίζω να σημειώνω όοολη τη διαδικασία υπαναχώρησης που μου υπαγορεύει, για να γλυτώσω το κατοστάρικο. Εντωμεταξύ η κυρία αυτή μιλούσε πολύ επιθετικά, και μου πρότεινε και πρόγραμμα υποτίθεται ανταγωνιστικότερο από της Cyta, χωρίς να αναφέρει ότι το χαμηλό αυτό πάγιο είναι μόνο για τον πρώτο χρόνο και μετά η πάγια χρέωση ξαναπηγαίνει στα 35 ευρώ. Τέλοσπάντων. Σήμερα επισκέφθηκα κατάστημα ΟΤΕ, όπου ρητώς με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι έχω συμπληρώσει τον χρόνο υποχρεωτικής παραμονής στο συμβόλαιο και ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου επιβληθούν τέλη πρόωρης διακοπής. Είμαι πάρα πολύ εκνευρισμένη, έχω σημειώσει το όνομά της, και αν δεν ήταν καιροί κρίσης και ανεργίας και δεν φοβόμουν μήπως απολυθεί και βρεθεί στον δρόμο η γυναίκα, θα έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο και θα τους έπαιρνε και θα τους σήκωνε εκεί μέσα. Τι επιθετικό μάρκετινγκ είναι αυτό, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2016)

Σιγά μην απολυθεί, μπράβο θα της πουν, έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά της... ;) :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 4, 2016)

Μα, πραγματικά, σου λέω, με ψάρωσε. Είχε πάρει και τόσο αυστηρό ύφος όταν μου μίλαγε, λες και έκανα καμιά αταξία. Άντε να μην πω τίποτα τώρα!


----------



## crystal (Mar 4, 2016)

Α, είναι γενικό το κακό! Με πήραν πριν από μερικές μέρες για το νέο πακέτο της ΟΤΕ τιβί. Όταν είπα πως δεν ενδιαφέρομαι, γυρνάει και μου λέει τσατισμένη "Πού το ξέρετε; Περιμένετε να σας πω πρώτα τι περιέχει!" 
Της απάντησα πως δεν βλέπουμε τηλεόραση. Με λίγη τύχη, θα μας αφήσουν ήσυχους μέχρι την επόμενη φουρνιά.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2016)

Και σε μένα μιλούν πολύ άσχημα («να σας πω για τη νέα μας προσφορά»/[εγώ, πολύ πολύ ευγενικά] «ευχαριστώ, δεν με ενδιαφέρει»/εκείνοι «α, ώστε δεν θέλετε να πληρώνετε λιγότερο!»). Η νέα μου τακτική είναι παρόμοια με την παλιά: απαντάω, λέω πάρα πολύ ευγενικά «ευχαριστώ, δεν με ενδιαφέρει» και μετά κλείνω το τηλέφωνο χωρίς να περιμένω απάντηση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2016)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι αυτοί μιλάνε με φράσεις έτοιμες από σενάριο που έχουν μπροστά τους και γίνεται δειγματοληπτικός έλεγχος ότι δεν έχουν ξεφύγει από το σενάριο (αυτό είναι το νόημα της μαγνητοφώνησης των συνομιλιών). Οπότε το ύφος και όλα αυτά γίνονται εν γνώσει του εργοδότη τους (που μπορεί να μην είναι ο ΟΤΕ) και εν γνώσει του ΟΤΕ. 
Οπότε Όλι, αν ξεφεύγει από το σενάριο η υπάλληλος (που σιγά μην ξεφεύγει), τότε θα απολυθεί ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 5, 2016)

crystal said:


> Α, είναι γενικό το κακό! Με πήραν πριν από μερικές μέρες για το νέο πακέτο της ΟΤΕ τιβί. Όταν είπα πως δεν ενδιαφέρομαι, γυρνάει και μου λέει τσατισμένη "Πού το ξέρετε; Περιμένετε να σας πω πρώτα τι περιέχει!"
> Της απάντησα πως δεν βλέπουμε τηλεόραση. Με λίγη τύχη, θα μας αφήσουν ήσυχους μέχρι την επόμενη φουρνιά.



Παρομοίως με πήρε προχθές μια τύπισσα από τον ΟΤΕ και μετά το "δεν ενδιαφέρομαι" μού είπε κάτι παρόμοιο.

Σενάριο-ξεσενάριο, δεν νομίζω να γράφει πουθενά να μιλάνε αγενέστατα κι επιθετικά.

Όταν παλιότερα έπαιρναν από τράπεζες, το κόλπο μου ήταν να λέω ότι είμαι στον Τειρεσία. Με τους ιεχωβάδες λέω ότι είμαι σατανιστής (το "άθεος" δεν πιάνει). Με τις τηλεφωνικές εταιρείες δεν έχω βρει ολικό conversation stopper.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2016)

Μία είναι η μόνιμη απάντησή μου σε όλους τους πλασιέ τηλεφωνικών υπηρεσιών: "Μόλις υπέγραψα δεσμευτική σύμβαση δύο ετών με τον πάροχό μου, πήρα δώρο και συσκευή". Βέβαια, στο πρόβλημα της Όλι, δηλαδή το ψέμα για σκοπούς εκφοβισμού, εγώ μάλλον θα το τραβούσα πιο πέρα, θα την έκανα την καταγγελία στους προϊσταμένους της επινοητικής δεσποινίδας. Γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν το είπε πρώτη φορά, το έχει σίγουρα ξανακάνει.


----------

